# Good glass cleaner advice required



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

All. I've been busy buying plenty of new car cleaning products but have yet to get a new car glass cleaner. I'm not into spending hours polishing glass, and I don't have an machine polisher - I'm just after something which I can use inside and out, quick squirt, and it leaves clean smear free windows.

I do have some 'Windowlene' under the kitchen cupboard although find it's not's very good on the car windows. Main problem for me is the watermarks and smears that have dried on after cleaning. Any trade secret or tips to use on there which is a simple 'squirt and wipe'!? It just annoys me a little when I've cleaned the car nicely, then the sunlight catches the window and I can't see a thing due to all the smears!

Thoughts and products appreciated! Also, I presume a decent microfibre/polishing cloth is the best cloth to use, not a yellow duster for example?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the meguires glass cleaner works very well you can get it from Halfords


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Vinegar , then wipe it of with newspaper, you are probably thinking what i was when i was told about it, any way i tried it ,and it works a treat, this is for the outside only


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Loving the 'trade secrets' vinegar tip. Will normal fish and chip malt vinegar suffice!?

Might go for the Megs, although the Stoner 'Invisible Glass' looks interesting. Would appreciate if anyone has used that as opposed to Megs. I do like Megs products to be honest. Currently enjoying the Gold Class shampoo/conditioner and the endurance tyre gel. Both smell great, and the latter is a far more superior product to the Poorboys bold and bright I used to put on my tyres.

Definitely contracted OCD since I bought my TT. I've gone cleaning product crazy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrHooky said:


> Definitely contracted OCD since I bought my TT. I've gone cleaning product crazy!


It will only get worse mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

yes malt works, just apply with a cloth, then wipe off with clean newspaper, you will be suprised at the results
keep the vinegar off the body work, it strips the wax


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Loving the 'trade secrets' vinegar tip. Will normal fish and chip malt vinegar suffice!?
> 
> Might go for the Megs, although the Stoner 'Invisible Glass' looks interesting. Would appreciate if anyone has used that as opposed to Megs. I do like Megs products to be honest. Currently enjoying the Gold Class shampoo/conditioner and the endurance tyre gel. Both smell great, and the latter is a far more superior product to the Poorboys bold and bright I used to put on my tyres.
> 
> Definitely contracted OCD since I bought my TT. I've gone cleaning product crazy!


Go for the stoners mate brought some just before christmas, best stuff i have ever used.

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I use 'Invisible Glass' too and concur with Mark; best stuff I've ever used.

Combined with a window cloth from Halfords which has mesh and normal sides, it makes short work of dead bugs too. Just make sure to keep the cloth off the paint. :!:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I use the Megs Glass Cleaner which I bought in bulk so lasts forever as it dilutes 4:1 (IIRC). AG Fast Glass or the Megs single Glass Cleaner from Halfords will see you good.

I also like AG Glass Polish but this is a bit more tricky to use plus can get chalky if you use too much.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Another vote for the Stoner 'Invisible Glass', I converted from megs.


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have found a good one to leave a totally smear free finish and also quite a nice gloss/wet look type finish on the glass, get a glass cleaner such as autoglym, meguires or any other and just add a touch of autoglym tar and glue remover. It seems to set the cleaner causing it not to smear, just a suggestion!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Anywhere I can get the Stoners from other than the internet? Happy to order online although can you get in somewhere like Halfords? CYC was out of stock plus I don't need anything else to justify paying postage...


----------



## Rogerthetaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Whilst bored i ended up watching 'How clean is your house' and they were cleaning some very scummy house. They recommend that you clean windows with warm water, a dash of fairy liquid and the juice of a lemon.

So I tried it on the inside of the TT. The windows came up beautiful cleaning without leaving any smears and it also worked on the outside, the cloth was black from all the crap draggd in from the outsde.

No more expensive lotions and potions from Halfords for me!!!!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Astonish ( pink ), very good, streak free also..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=154539


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

qstix - £1! Next question - where do I get that from!? Better than a tenna for the Stoners!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

I look the look of that, just googled it and it comes up that its sold at Poundland. Could be worth a try at that price! 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup, poundland, 99p stores, wilkos etc..


----------

